# Rabbits and guine pigs?



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

I remember being told that it is a bad idea to keep a pig in with a rabbit. I beleive it was because they have a slightly different diet? If so could i not just feed pig food? Would it be bad for the rabbit? I know that pig food needs to be higher in vit C and D.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Its also cause one kick from the rabbit will kill a guinea pig - they really should not be kept together.


----------



## Demismith (Apr 14, 2010)

Absolutely not
They require a different diet, a rabbit can quite easily kill a piggy by accident, also rabbits can carry a certain type of bacteria that is harmless to them, but dangerous to piggies. My friend had a guinea pig with a rabbit for three years and they were fine together, then one day she found the rabbit had killed it.

Plus they're two seperate species, it would be like keeping a dog with a mouse for company


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Have also been known for a guinea to kill a rabbit so someone said in a recent post. Something about the GP running at speed, colliding and collapsing the rabbits ribs.


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

ok. thanks. : victory:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

tinks30 said:


> I remember being told that it is a bad idea to keep a pig in with a rabbit. I beleive it was because they have a slightly different diet? If so could i not just feed pig food? Would it be bad for the rabbit? I know that pig food needs to be higher in vit C and D.


 its not just diet rabbits carry a illness call bortatella and that kills guineas and rabbits also can kill a guinea with a stamp or a kick if you want a guinea get a guinea to live with it if you want a rabbit get a rabbit to live with it but dont mix them its dangerous to the guinea


----------



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

When I was a kid I had a bunny, then a few months afterwards I got a guinea pig. Well, we stupidly put the piggie in Bun's hutch. Bun was not happy and attacked the piggie  Fortunately she was not badly hurt, but we learned our lesson that day and got the guinea pig her own cage. Afterwards, the guinea pig would grind her teeth in anger whenever she saw the rabbit! :gasp:


----------



## sophia_snail (Aug 28, 2010)

I've always kept them together with no problems. Our current dwarf lionhead is absolutely devoted to his "girls!" Our vet says in the 40 years he has been vetting he has never seen any problems with the two species brought up together. 

If you compare the ingredients of a good quality guineapig food and dwarf rabbit food, the only difference is vitamin C (which won't do a rabbit any harm). I have founf that shy male rabbits thrive better in Gp company than that of a bossy female rabbit. 

You only have to watch them for 1 minute to know that they can comunicate cross-species!

oh and guineas will happily pinch food from a rabbit!


----------



## lozza84 (Jan 7, 2010)

:eek4:


sophia_snail said:


> I've always kept them together with no problems. Our current dwarf lionhead is absolutely devoted to his "girls!" Our vet says in the 40 years he has been vetting he has never seen any problems with the two species brought up together.
> 
> If you compare the ingredients of a good quality guineapig food and dwarf rabbit food, the only difference is vitamin C (which won't do a rabbit any harm). I have founf that shy male rabbits thrive better in Gp company than that of a bossy female rabbit.
> 
> ...


 
that said, it's still not a good idea. if the rabbit get spooked and kicks out/stamps then the guinea pig will be seriously hurt or killed. i wouldnt risk it personally


----------



## RachaelBee (Feb 1, 2011)

I've kept many pigs over the years, I got some from one of my Mums friends who had kept hers with her rabbits but the pigs been smaller were shoved around and couldn't compete with the rabbits. By the time I got them they were very thin and unwell, one of them one lasted a few months but never recovered and sadly died when it dropped really cold and we had no water (and consequently no heating), the other one was a bit bigger and I was able to nurse him back to health in the end. But for that reason I'd never keep them together.


----------

